# Harbor Freight Vacuum Pump Help, Please



## Padre (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, I have attached pictures.

How do I hook this up to my pressure pot?  The fastener in Picture #2 is the air inlet, and Picture #3 is the outlet.  But how would I hook that up to my pressure pot to form  a vacuum?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gketell (Dec 5, 2010)

Air input gets connected to your air compressor.  Air flow from the compressor turns an internal turbine that generates vacuum at the other port.

So you need a 1/4" quick connect for your air compressor on the input side.  Then you can change the connector on the vacuum side to something you can use to connect to your vacuum pot.  Just FYI, a "perfect vacuum" is only -14psi or thereabouts so any rubber hose will work.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 5, 2010)

You have two options for connecting to the pot.  There is a 1/4" flare connection that is standard refridgerant fitting and a 1/4" Acme fitting.  The flare fitting with hose is available at many auto part stores and so is the Acme.  If you have a NAPA store in your area, take the top to the pot and the pump with you and they can help you come up with what you will need.
Charels


----------



## Padre (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Greg.  So it would be "inline" with my pressure pot?  Also, I would just cap one of the two vacuum port openings?  

Thanks again!


----------



## gketell (Dec 5, 2010)

When I bought mine it was the older version, all metal, so take this with a grain of salt or a little trial-and-error on your part.

I didn't want to deal with having to use the odd AC connectors so I took the vacuum side off the unit.  That AC connector was threaded onto a simple 1/8" male pipe thread connection sticking out of the chassis.  I bought a 1/4" Male pipe thread to 1/8" Female pipe thread adapter.  Once that was on I had all kinds of "normal"choices.  I went with a steel-braid plumbing hose to connect to the pot (which I put the matching connector on).


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 5, 2010)

gketell said:


> When I bought mine it was the older version, all metal, so take this with a grain of salt or a little trial-and-error on your part.
> 
> I didn't want to deal with having to use the odd AC connectors so I took the vacuum side off the unit. That AC connector was threaded onto a simple 1/8" male pipe thread connection sticking out of the chassis. I bought a 1/4" Male pipe thread to 1/8" Female pipe thread adapter. Once that was on I had all kinds of "normal"choices. I went with a steel-braid plumbing hose to connect to the pot (which I put the matching connector on).


 Ditto for me but if you just ditch the plastic cover you will also be better off.


----------



## EmersonMA (Dec 5, 2010)

Take the plastic casing off and you'll find that the guts are a lot easier to use. not sure if you can tell by this picture or not. Stevepens, I believe, has an article posterd in IAP that has a step by step direction with pictures. Same that I used to make my presure and vacuum pump.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a photo of my HF pressure/vacuum pump  in my photo album.  Hope this helps.

Mark


----------

